# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  منتخب الناشئين يعبر اندونيسيا ويتأهل لدور ربع النهائي بكأس آسيا

## الحصن نيوز

تأهل المنتخب الأردني للناشئين لكرة القدم إلى الدور ربع نهائي من بطولة كأس آسيا المقامة حاليا في أوزباكستان بعد فوزه على نظيره الاندونيسي 1-0.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

